# Older Alpine 2 DIN unit model numbers?



## topdollar69 (Nov 24, 2012)

Does anyone know what some of the first Alpine 2 DIN cassette CD model numbers were? Did they make one that looked something like a 7949 in the late 90s? From the bit of research that I've done it looks like they started CDA-W****. Thanks for any help or direction to some scans of Alpine catalogs from the 97-99 years.


----------



## topdollar69 (Nov 24, 2012)

I have been doing some research and so far what I have come up with for model numbers are as follows,

CD-Cassette 2 DIN 
CDA-W550
CDA-W560E
CDA-W560EG

3 CD changer-cassette
3DA-W880
3DA-W882

CD 2DIN
CDA-W925E
CDA-W925EHI

CD-MiniDisc
MDA-W759J
MDA-W890
MDA-W920JS
MDA-W925JW
MDA-W966J
MDA-W988J


----------



## topdollar69 (Nov 24, 2012)

MDA-W750 is another CD-MiniDisc. It appears they never made a single CD-cassette high end model around the same time as the CDA-7949, only the in dash changer units. So if you want a 2 DIN Alpine 7949, you will need a CDA-7949, and a TDA-5648.


----------

